# Best 4" Pipe for Dust Collection? In California?



## myxology (Jan 2, 2015)

All of the past dust collection posts I've discovered on LJ say that Schedule 20 pipe is the "go to" for 4" dust collection. I'm having a hard time finding this type of pvc pipe in Sacramento, CA. I don't know if its a law change thing, or if it's just a supply and demand issue, but I can't find it anywhere. Are there any good alternatives that you might recommend? I'd rather not use metal because of the expense. I have a two car garage workshop and a HF dust collector. Looking forward to all of your helpful suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You might try asking for "thinwall" or maybe "soil and drain" (sometimes abbreviated to "soil pipe") or possibly DWV (drain, waste, vent) or use the technical name: ASTM D2729 (that will be printed on the side of the pipe). If you ask at, say, a box store, Skippy Stockboy may have no clue what you're after.


----------



## jtdon (Jan 5, 2017)

I used 4" PVC sewer Drain pipe & fittings for my dust collection system. Its available in CA.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Steel was cheaper than PVC when I priced mine. The thin wall PVC won't have long radius 90's available, so you would need to use DWV, which is a non pressure rated schedule 40 pipe. The fittings will NOT interchange. And with steel, you can ground it and won't get the nasty shocks from static build up.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Contact your local HVAC distributor. They may sell 4" snaplocks to the public for cheaper than what you can find in PVC. That was the case for me; came in much cheaper in the end and I don't have to worry about grounding.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Depending on your DC size, 5" may be better. I have a 2hp jet and the 5" is better, with 4" drops to machines.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

FWIW: 
Trying to find 4" Drain, Waste, Vent (DVW) or Sewer & Drain (S&D) pipe at home Stores can be PIA. 
They tend to hide it outside with landscaping or gutter supplies. 
Most of them call it 'drainage' pipe, and you know when you find some as they have two types: plain and perforated. The limited supply of fittings they stock are usually nearby the pipe, again outside (supposedly to avoid confusion with schedule 40 fittings inside the plumbing dept).

If you want a larger selection of fittings, look for a irrigation and/or landscape supplier. If you are able to get wholesale pricing, it will be cheaper than BORG, if not BORG is cheaper. 
Pretty sure that Ewing Irrigation has 2 locations in Sacramento, and several dozen more in Peoples Republic of Kalifornia. They are scattered all over US as well. 
Another major national plumbing supplier is Ferguson Plumbing Supply.

PS - IMHO the whole debate on which is cheaper PVC or metal - for dust collection; usually gets decided by buyers willingness to hunt for either type 'cheap'. 
Metal duct work suppliers I have visited offer me a range of prices from slightly less than PVC, to 2-3x more. 
SO IF you can find a HVAC duct supplier willing to sell to individuals, and with decent prices; metal can be cheaper. Since PVC pipe prices don't vary by near as much, and is more readily found in most home stores; it often gets the popular vote among those less able/willing to find cheap local suppliers. 
A couple of my local Ferguson outlets carry both plumbing AND HVAC duct supplies. Enables a visit to ONE source and ask which is cheaper.  YMMV

Hope this helps!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

+1 Captain - I just finished up my DC piping. The local Home Depot (in IA) has all of the thin wall PVC, including fittings, in the outside area of the lawn and garden section.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I guess we are lucky in the midwest. Menards also stocks all the thinwall PVC and fittings . I bought 4" & 6" from Menards for my ducts and at a good price . The Midwest also has great availability of hardwoods.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Good morning,
I went through the same issues here in Madera/Fresno.
One issue I had was all the PVC Wye's were backwards. I probably could have modified them but that seemed like an awful lot of work. I could not find any 5" PVC. One company in Fresno said they could get some for me but there was a minimum order of 10 sections. Way more than I needed.
I finally just went with 5" metal ducting from Oneida. Yes, it was a bit more but it was made for what I was going to use it for. Their tech's are very friendly and helped me choose the correct size ducting for my system.
Here is a link to the build if you are interested: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/388617

I have zero regrets going with metal.

Good luck in your build.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive always used the cheap soil and drain pipe i get at lowes,always available and "cheap".


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

myxology

I'm also in the Sacramento, try Ewing Irrigation. I purchased thin wall 6" drain there several years ago for my DC system. There are several locations in the Sacramento area.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

Also in Sacramento. I went with metal pipe in my shop a few years ago. Everything purchased from Geary Pacific on Jetway Court. I had to order what I needed but only took a few days. They do sell to the public.


----------



## teetomterrific (May 30, 2017)

You can order spiral pipe and fittings from The Blastgate Company If you order more than a few pieces email them to give you a quote at their best price and you'll likely get a discount. I got 10% off of mine which paid for the freight to ship everything to me. (However my original shopping list was over 2.5K so there was incentive for them to get my business.) The Blastgate Company pricing was the best I found and I'm really happy with the quality and service.


----------

